# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #212 (06/2018)



## PCGH_Carsten (26. April 2018)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 06/2018 ist online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (viel zu selten) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem ersten Mittwoch des Monats, also dem 02. Mai 2018 am Kiosk und digital bereits ab dem 27. April um 14:00 Uhr für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## Melanchthon (26. April 2018)

Feedback zum Abo-Newsletter:

finde ich grundsätzlich nützlich (bitte nicht streichen), da die Schwerpunkte des neuen Hefts genannt werden, dies einen schnellen Überblick liefert und Lust aufs Lesen machen...

Den Link zur Heftumfrage kann man sich _vor_ der Herausgabe aber schenken, da man das Heft zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht gelesen hat und später dann die Mail im Nirwana der täglichen Mail-Flut untergeht.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. April 2018)

Entschuldigt bitte das kleine Chaos, die Umfrage war derzeit nur „Single-Choice“ und das können wir mit Bordmitteln so nicht beheben. Bis wir eine Lösung haben, bleibt die Umfrage erstmal zu.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (26. April 2018)

Abo-Newsletter Feedback:
Die Abo-Newsletter finde ich immer wieder lesenswert, da diese wie oben bereits von Melanchton erwähnt den Inhalt der PCGH anteasern und so zur Vorfreude auf die neue Ausgabe beitragen.
An der Feedbackumfrage nehme ich meist erst ab Mitte bis Ende des Monats teil, nachdem ich die Zeitschrift durch habe.


----------



## The_Mcbrainy (26. April 2018)

Abo-Newsletter Feedback:
Auch in meinen Augen ein MUSS!
Die Vorab-Infos sind sehr gut und wichtig!


----------



## Stargazer (26. April 2018)

Auch von mir eine kurze subjektive Stellungnahme zum Abo-Newsletter:

Zwingend nötig ist er natürlich nicht für mich. Aber er bietet mir folgende Vorteile:
- ausführlicher als Inhaltsverzeichnis und somit bestens, um die wichtigsten Artikel vorab zu filtern 
- netter und persönlicher Fanservice
- macht Vorfreude aufs Heft

Kurz gesagt würde ich mich freuen, wenn der Newsletter erhalten bleibt. Zugunsten von noch mehr Redaktionsvideos über Hardware-Themen könnte ich auf den Newsletter jedoch verzichten.

LG und macht bitte wie gewohnt in sehr guter Qualität weiter!


----------



## dergunia (27. April 2018)

aloha 

der newsletter erinnert mich immer daran, das bald die neue ausgabe kommt  zwischen den ausgaben verschwimmt die zeit immer ein wenig ^^
generell finde ich die email sehr praktisch, wie stargazer so schön gesagt hat: "...Artikel vorab zu filtern..." so gehts mir auch.

macht weiter so mit der zeitschrift. finde das email-gimmick für abonnenten sehr praktisch 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Gurdi (27. April 2018)

Der Artikel zum Grafikspeicher mit HBCC Test sieht sehr interessant aus, bin gespannt.


----------



## hajuev (27. April 2018)

Feedback zum Abo-Newsletter: 
Bitte beibehalten, ich lese den auf jeden Fall und eher als Ankündigungen hier. Er erinnert mich an das in Kürze (oder manchmal auch ein paar Tage später ) erscheinende Heft und macht Vorfreude auf die Themen. Heute war das 06-Heft schon am späten Vormittag im Briefkasten, also sogar schneller als die Digitalausgabe 

Den Link auf die Umfrage könnt ihr auch drin lassen und wenns geht, sollte die vielleicht nicht ganz so früh geschlossen werden, weil ich in der Regel erst gegen Ende des Monats durch bin mit Lesen und Ausprobieren der Tipps. Die 05-Umfage hätte ich gerne beantwortet, ist aber schon zu. Die 04 hatte ich auch spät erledigt, aber die Umfrage scheint sogar noch offen zu sein


----------



## Palmdale (27. April 2018)

Hoch die Hände, Wochenende - Sonnenschein, Balkon und die neue PCGH, perfekt 

@Redaktion
"... und sag zum Abschied leise Servus" 
> auch von meiner Seite alles Gute für den weiteren, beruflichen Werdegang @Carsten Spille 

@Ryzentest 2000

Danke für den ausführlichen Test. Perfektes Timing von AMD, und ja, das ist weiter der Grund, weshalb ich das Ding gern abonniert hab. Irre ich mich, oder hat zwischenzeitlich Anandtech seinen Ryzen-Test überarbeitet in den bisher beinhalteten Spielen und zeigt nun mehr oder weniger deutlich den 8700k in Führung? Also hat man doch bissl Quark getestet (HPET war wohl forciert), wenn sogar AMD selbst den 2700X in Spielen bissl hinterm Coffee sah. Nichts desto trotz, hervorragende Arbeit AMD *aufGPUMarktschiel*

@HBCC Test

Ich möcht nicht spoilern, sehr interessant 

@UV bei CPU mit ggf. OC

Hab ich mich noch nicht so ran gewagt. Mein Schätzchen läuft bei 4,8Ghz mit 1,28v unter prime Last (1,32v idle, LLC 5 oder 6 auf MSI Gaming Pro Carbon). Vielleicht doch noch bissl mehr rumspielen und weiter nach unten gehn... 

@Sockel 1151 Showdown

Ich hätte mir hier noch das Gigabyte Z370P D3 oder MSI Z370-A Pro gewünscht im direkten Vergleich, kosten doch beide Z370 Platinen ebenfalls nur unter 100€. 

Die Maus heb ich mir für später auf, isn super Heft geworden


----------



## dangee (30. April 2018)

Wiedermal eine gelungene Ausgabe!
Bei dem Headset-Test hätte ich gerne noch einen Kommentar/Vergleich zur möglichen Kombination von guten HiFi-Kopfhörern mit externem Mikrophon gehabt; Insbesondere da man oft liest, dass bei ähnlichen Kosten die Hörer von Headsets oft den HiFi-Pendants unterlegen sein sollen.

@ Carsten:
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute auf Deinem künftigen Weg! 
 gerade als Stammleser wachsen einem die Redakteure doch auch ans Herz; sehr schade..


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2018)

Eure Messungen mit dem HBCC können so eigentlich nicht korrekt verlaufen sein.
Gerade bei Wolfenstein müsst Ihr etwas falsch machen, ich erziele mit dem HBCC on (12362) DEUTLICH bessere Resultate als Ihr.
Datei von filehorst.de laden


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2018)

Ahoi,

ich hatte auch andere Ergebnisse erwartet und daher mit verschiedenen HMS-Größen und/oder Rechnerneustarts experimentiert. Doch nichts half, weder mit einer Vega 56 noch mit einer 64er. Wichtig zu wissen ist, dass Wolfenstein 2 hin und wieder anders streamt als man es gewohnt ist und dass Steams neues, eigenes Caching fehlerhafte Ergebnisse produzieren kann (selten).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2018)

Ich hab auch ne weile gebraucht bis ich den nutzen vom HBCC in Wolfenstein erschließen konnte, aber ich kann es mittlerweile konstant reproduzieren und erziele damit in 4K sowie wie im Video zu sehen, in 5K durchaus bemerkenswerte Leistungssteigerungen. Vor allem die min Fps profitieren stark.

Es war dafür nötig den HBCC zu konfigurieren, Neu zu starten, die Settings in Wolfenstein zu konfigurieren, Game laden(nicht nur Menü!), beenden, neu starten(Rechner), spiel starten und die konfigs nicht mehr verändern. Ab dann läufts durchgehend.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. Mai 2018)

Dachte ja, dass ich das Heft nach der Arbeit am 2.Mai hier in Berlin kaufen "muss", aber nach einem Wochenende in Bamberg ist es doch praktisch die Redaktion und vermutlich die Druckerei in der fränkischen Nähe gehabt zu haben. So konnte ich gestern am 1.Mai auf der Bahnfahrt das Heft lesen 

Find ich sehr gut diesmal Ryzen, Mausartikel, MoBos, Undervolting, hat mir gut gefallen 

Und dem Carsten alles Jute weiterhin!


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2018)

Meine Werte mit Ocat in Wolfenstein 5K, Max Out, 1xTAA HBCC @16010
Zwei Messungen hintereinander
NewColossus_x64vk.exe,20180502-163213,37.1633,26.9083,42.662
NewColossus_x64vk.exe,20180502-163302,37.3202,26.7951,37.607

Meine V64 läuft dabei mit 1550Core und 1090HBM. Meine min FPS sind damit in 5K höher als die von euch gemessene  28 in 4K auf der 56er. in 4k falle ich nicht unter 59Fps.
NewColossus_x64vk.exe,20180427-144201,64.0159,15.6211,18.475


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2018)

Und was hast du gemessen? Unsere Szene nachgestellt?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Und was hast du gemessen? Unsere Szene nachgestellt?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ja natürlich, komplett nach PCGH.Manhattan, siehe Video oben verlinkt.Da sieht man dass ich trotz Relive Aufnahme konstant oberhalb von 32FPS bleibe in 5k.

Ich kann das Video auch hochladen auf youtube wenn Ihr aus Sicherheitsgründen die Datei nicht runterladen könnt/wollt.
YouTube


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2018)

Cool, danke. 

In deinem Video sehe ich allerdings zwei Abweichungen: Du hast kein TSSAA 8TX an (so benchen wir), außerdem steht Vsync auf "an". Und wie läuft's ohne HBCC?

Aber inwiefern widerspricht das der Aussage im Artikel, wonach eine RX Vega 64 OC rund 35 Fps in 5K erzielt? Das hat die Testkarte, in diesem einen Fall eine Asus Strix mit Autoboost um 1.500 MHz, sowohl mit als auch ohne HBCC erreicht. Es war egal, ob 8 GiB oder ein HMS von bis zu 40 GiB, mit Schwankungen innerhalb der Messtoleranz. Das sieht für mich gut vergleichbar aus, trotz der Detailabweichungen. Das Perzentil (letzter Wert) schwankt bei dir übrigens stark – eben weil ausgelagert werden muss.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Cool, danke.
> 
> In deinem Video sehe ich allerdings zwei Abweichungen: Du hast kein TSSAA 8TX an (so benchen wir), außerdem steht Vsync auf "an". Und wie läuft's ohne HBCC?
> 
> ...



Ich hab TAA angewendet weil Ihr hier in der Aufklappleiste TAA/16xAF stehen hattet.
Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2018: Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmarkvergleich - Teil 2

Ich bench´das grade mal neu mit meinen standardsettings ohne Vsync und mit TSSAA 8x, mit und ohne HBCC.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Mai 2018)

Edit. Hier stand nur Mist.
Ein bisher nicht reparabler Bug verhindert korrekt Messungen bei mir.


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Mai 2018)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte das kleine Chaos, die Umfrage war derzeit nur „Single-Choice“ und das können wir mit Bordmitteln so nicht beheben. Bis wir eine Lösung haben, bleibt die Umfrage erstmal zu.



Chaos nein!
Viel schlimmer() finde Ich das ich irritiert den Optoma UHD 5500X erblickte von dem ich nie gehört habe ich kenne den *Optoma GT5500+ *was einen Ultra Short Beamer Darstellt
und den *Optoma UHD 550X *der eine 4K Auflösung Darstellen "kann". Aber den Optoma UHD5500X habe Ich nicht gefunden in der Produktpalette von Optoma.

Sagt mir bitte wenn ich micht Täusche


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Edit. Hier stand nur Mist.
> Ein bisher nicht reparabler Bug verhindert korrekt Messungen bei mir.



Ahoi,

wie gesagt, das ist leider alles nicht so einfach. Bist du zwischenzeitlich weitergekommen?  Ich sehe mir in den kommenden Tagen übrigens (am Rande) an, was 16 echte gegenüber 8 GiByte auf einer Vega bringen. Speicher-Ratgeber, Teil 2: High-End. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## LastManStanding (7. Mai 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> wie gesagt, das ist leider alles nicht so einfach. Bist du zwischenzeitlich weitergekommen?  Ich sehe mir in den kommenden Tagen übrigens (am Rande) an, was 16 echte gegenüber 8 GiByte auf einer Vega bringen. Speicher-Ratgeber, Teil 2: High-End.
> 
> ...



Interessantes Thema. Ich hoffe mein nächster TR Titel potenziert die VRAM last nicht zum Vorgänger, in Himmlische höhen.
Bei RotTR waren die 6GB der 980TI immer voll. Als ich mir die 1080Ti kaufte hab ich mir gedacht "warte nur ab Lara" und dann stellt sie mir doch ein Bein, und schluckt max. 9,3GB in WQHD.....Frech^^


----------



## Gurdi (7. Mai 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> wie gesagt, das ist leider alles nicht so einfach. Bist du zwischenzeitlich weitergekommen?  Ich sehe mir in den kommenden Tagen übrigens (am Rande) an, was 16 echte gegenüber 8 GiByte auf einer Vega bringen. Speicher-Ratgeber, Teil 2: High-End.
> 
> ...



Ich hab Himmel und Hölle auf meinem Hauptsystem in Bewegung gesetzt aber Wolfenstein lies sich bei Streaming auf Extrem OHNE HBCC nicht auf korrekte Messungen ein. Das Streaming ist dann einfach völlig verbuggt und spuckt bekloppte Werte aus mit sehr schlechter Performance. Mit HBCC fluppt es tadellos. Alle meine Versuche den Grund ausfindig zu machen sind gescheitert, Bios Update, zurückfahren aller OC´s, selbst Vulkan, Steam und Wolfenstein habe ich manuell deinstalliert und neu aufgespielt.

Auf meinem HTPC funktioniert es jedoch korrekt.
Ich hab mal eure Messung nachgestellt mit der 56er auf 1,5Ghz mit 950Mhz HBM. HBCC On auf 12362MB.
Hier die Werte aus Ocat:
NewColossus_x64vk.exe,20180504-150120,56.471,17.7082,22.41
NewColossus_x64vk.exe,20180504-150204,56.604,17.6666,20.786
NewColossus_x64vk.exe,20180504-150251,56.3126,17.758,21.829

Dazu das Video, hier sieht man die korrekte Adressierung des Speichers. Ich komme auf deutlich bessere Werte als Ihr obwohl mein System deutlich schlechter ist:
I5 3570 non K, 16 GB DDR3 1600, Vega Referenz @1V
YouTube
Während des Videos habe ich auch eine Ocat Messung gemacht:
NewColossus_x64vk.exe,20180504-150022,54.0929,18.4867,26.996


Ohne HBCC:
NewColossus_x64vk.exe,20180504-153229,53.2582,18.7764,25.514
NewColossus_x64vk.exe,20180504-153315,54.1779,18.4577,24.971

Das Spiel produziert manchmal völlig absurde Werte. Ein Beispiel
1.Ich starte eure Benchmarkszene, im Standbild habe ich 77Fps.
2.Ich tabbe raus und starte Ocat, danach habe ich auf einmal nur noch 73Fps.
3. Wenn ich mehrmals dann raus tabbe und Ocat schließe und wieder starte sinken meine Fps. konstant nach unten, nach dem 3 oder 4 mal hatte ich nur noch 63 Fps.....
Verstehen muss ich dass nicht....

Auf euren 2 Teil zum Vram bin ich sehr gespannt.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2018)

Dirt 4 ist eines der wenigen Spiele bei mir wo ich mit HBCC noch etwas Leistung raus schlagen kann.
Mit HBCC @ 12362:
 Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   869,     20000,  40,  46, 43.450
Ohne HBCC:
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
   846,     20000,  39,  45, 42.300

Das sind jeweils die Mittel aus 3 Messungen.
Gemessen in White Cloud Forest, leider lässt sich eure Szene nicht nachstellen ohne Savegame, ist aber vergleichbar.
Nicht die Welt aber reproduzierbar schneller.

In Prey und Sudden Strike 4 ist HBCC On jeweils etwas langsamer, wie bei euch.


----------



## plusminus (20. Mai 2018)

Finde den Artikel Energie Sparen sehr interessant 


Der Intel I7 8700K  braucht  optimiert 157 Watt und hat eine Effizienz ( x 265 ) 11,89 Watt pro FPS 



Der brandneue  AMD Ryzen +  2700X  frisst optimiert 189 Watt und hat eine Effizienz ( x 265 ) 15,91 Watt pro FPS    (  und das bei einer auch noch schlechteren Gamingleistung!?  ) 

AMD Bulldozer lässt schön grüßen , bin schon gespannt wieviel Strom Ryzen 2 dann erst Fressen wird !

Quelle PCGH 06/2018


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. Mai 2018)

Werden eigentlich noch die x470 Boards getestet !?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. Mai 2018)

Yep, eine große Ladung in der PCGH 07.  Gerade in der Mache.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Mai 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab Himmel und Hölle auf meinem Hauptsystem in Bewegung gesetzt aber Wolfenstein lies sich bei Streaming auf Extrem OHNE HBCC nicht auf korrekte Messungen ein. Das Streaming ist dann einfach völlig verbuggt und spuckt bekloppte Werte aus mit sehr schlechter Performance. Mit HBCC fluppt es tadellos. Alle meine Versuche den Grund ausfindig zu machen sind gescheitert, Bios Update, zurückfahren aller OC´s, selbst Vulkan, Steam und Wolfenstein habe ich manuell deinstalliert und neu aufgespielt.



AMD hat gerade die Bestätigung geliefert, dass die HBCC-Option im Treiber buggy war. Das erklärt so manche "Da tut sich gar nix"-Messung trotz aller Sorgfalt.  Aus den Release Notes für die RS 18.5.1:



			
				AMD schrieb:
			
		

> *Fixed Issues*
> 
> 
> HBCC options may not properly reset to default when Radeon Settings "Restore Factory Defaults" option is selected.


Wobei Wolfenstein 2 aufgrund des Steam-eigenen Cachings und ganz speziellen Streamings eh ein Sonderfall ist.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (24. Mai 2018)

Na Toll gerade jetzt wo ich meine ganzen HBCC Tests gemacht habe war die Funktion Buggy.
Jetzt darf ich alles nochmal nachprüfen, tolle wurscht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Mai 2018)

Willkommen im Club. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (24. Mai 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Probiert doch mal 12362MB aus, da hab ich gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht mit der Einstellung.


----------

